# Happy loach!



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Since I lost my BN pleco my horse faced loach has decided to come out of the gravel.
he is now right at the front of his tank and he is no longer afraid. he actually swims up the sides of the tank. I have a small platy in with him to see if there is any more ich in the tank. Oddly enough the loach did not get ich when that horrible disease wiped out a number of my fish.
he is in a 1/4 dose of Cupramine at present.
he and the BN always had skirmishes every morning over the food and i suspect at other times.
Amazing how the loss of the pleco has brought this guy out into the open.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool...Good luck with your fish


----------

